# Who is Going to Win



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The World Goose Calling Comp this weekend. Anybody have a favorite?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm rooting for Hunter, but I'm thinking one of the Hudnall boys will take it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am going to have to go with Mark Carey. He has won a few this year and of course he will be using a Foiles.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, my guess is Hunter Grounds, the biggest edge he has, is the fact he doesn't blow a crappy Foiles call, so right there is a huge advantage, haha. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> I'm rooting for Hunter, but I'm thinking one of the Hudnall boys will take it.


My thoughts exactly. Stupid minds think alike eh Erik?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My Money is on Ron Gilmore!!!!!!   :rollin: :thumb: :bowdown:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Who has a list of people that will be blowing in it?

I read that the 2005 Avery was won by Kelly Powers with Hunter coming in 3rd..


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Field Hubnall is gonna do it again.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hunter.....


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey, any given weekend any of those guys are good enough to win. If I were to bet on it though, I'd have to go w/ Hunter.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> My Money is on Ron Gilmore!!!!!!   :rollin: :thumb: :bowdown:


 I am betting "Ron the Con"goose calling machine.Seriously,Field Hudnall,Kelly Powers(is he eligible?),Hunter Grounds.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Mark Carey has had one heck of a year but I think this is the year that Scott breaks his streak of 2nd place finishes with a championship. 8)


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Heres the 5 finalists that will go at it tonite.

http://www.callingducks.com/forums/show ... php?t=1938


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Hunter Grounds - Tim Grounds Championship Calls
Rusty Heron - GK Calls
Kyle Rinella - Tim Grounds Championship Calls
Scott Threinen - Tim Grounds Championship Calls
Wade Walling - GK Calls


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

there is calling geese and killing geese i kill geese. phil with a twist. but serioisly. comp callin is wayyyyyyy different than hunting,


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Hunter Grounds won.
http://www.callingducks.com/forums/show ... php?t=1949


----------

